# Cleaning Cables



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I have finally found something that makes cleaning drain cables effortless. Mostly for after cleaning a greasy restaurant drain. We had a bad one today. Them K60 cables were 1/4" thick with kitchen grease. They were stinking up the truck something awful. I have tried everything under the sun. This is from my heyday in the automotive industry. 

Solder Seal "Gunk", made by Radiator Specialty Co. Available in most auto parts stores. Used to degrease engines and chassis. 

Spray it on, let it sit 5 minutes, and rinse it off. That white sticky stinky azz grease melts right off!:thumbsup:

We run sectionals. I did it with the cables right in the reel. Easy peasy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great tip, thanks.

That's got me wondering if the 'solder seal gunk' would be a good de-greaser to pour down a c.o.? I don't mess with many restaurant drains (thank God) but maybe gunk down the c.o. while cabling the line would help. I don't know, just thinking out loud.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That ^ is a pretty good idea. I know that they used to sell it in 1, 5, and 55 gal drums. It is readily available in aerosol cans. 

I just wonder how the treatment plants would feel about it........


----------

